# Bindings for Women's Jones Flagship



## wrathfuldeity (Oct 5, 2007)

stiff ones...last week, rode neni's flagship ... she had Now Conda's...they seemed to do the job very well


----------



## neni (Dec 24, 2012)

Yep, the Now Conda are a great match. Their ankle strap holds your boot firmly in place w/o squeezing. Responsive.

The other one which matches good is the Burton Lexa with hammock strap. I rode the men's Flag and Mothership with them, they're also responsive tho a bit softer than the Conda. Conda are the most responsive women's bindings I've tried.


----------



## cheeks734 (Oct 10, 2014)

Awesome. Thanks!


----------



## Triple8Sol (Nov 24, 2008)

Best women's binding on the market is a toss-up between the Burton Lexa & Escapade. Of the two, I 'd go with the Lexa to pair with your Flagship.


----------



## neni (Dec 24, 2012)

Triple8Sol said:


> *Best* women's binding on the market is a toss-up between the Burton Lexa & Escapade. Of the two, I 'd go with the Lexa to pair with your Flagship.


Hmmm... mildly disagree. I own both. Both are prime, no discussion. But the Now Conda holds up to them. In fact, both, Escapade n Lexa were left at home while the Conda is mounted on the Flag for our big mtn trip. IMO, they're a notch better suited to the Flag.


----------



## cheeks734 (Oct 10, 2014)

When I was waiting for replies on here I called the Jones number and the guy I spoke with recommended the Now Vetta... Any thoughts on them?


----------



## f00bar (Mar 6, 2014)

The Vetta is going to be softer than the Conda. It's basically the female IPO which is pretty soft in comparison. If you're spending the money on a flagship I think the extra ~$30 or so for the Conda is the better match.


----------



## Triple8Sol (Nov 24, 2008)

neni said:


> Hmmm... mildly disagree. I own both. Both are prime, no discussion. But the Now Conda holds up to them. In fact, both, Escapade n Lexa were left at home while the Conda is mounted on the Flag for our big mtn trip. IMO, they're a notch better suited to the Flag.


Hey you're a woman who owns all 3, so I will defer to you on this one. I'm just going off of my extensive research and feedback from my gf. I'll always recommend the equivalent B binding over Now just because they're superior in strap comfort, cushioning, ratchet smoothness, etc... I had Nows their 1st 3yrs in business and went away from them because of sticky ratchets and pressure points from the straps. I'm going to get another pair eventually, but under the premise of swapping out the straps immediately.



cheeks734 said:


> When I was waiting for replies on here I called the Jones number and the guy I spoke with recommended the Now Vetta... Any thoughts on them?


Jones will always recommend a Now binding over anything else since they're sister companies. Same as Capita/Union, etc... That said, it's a great product overall and the skate hinge is the real deal.


----------



## neni (Dec 24, 2012)

Triple8Sol said:


> Hey you're a woman who owns all 3, so I will defer to you on this one. I'm just going off of my extensive research and feedback from my gf. I'll always recommend the equivalent B binding over Now just because they're superior in strap comfort, cushioning, ratchet smoothness, etc... I had Nows their 1st 3yrs in business and went away from them because of sticky ratchets and pressure points from the straps. I'm going to get another pair eventually, but under the premise of swapping out the straps immediately.


Yup, I've been saying the same until this year. B ratchets have always been prime. SO had big problems with early NOWs as well. I only bought a pair of NOWs after being B binding fan cos @Nivek recommended them highly. 

And seriously, my this year's ones are very sturdy, ratchets didn't fail so far (40d of use) and the ancle strap was the major surprise. Very firm lock feel w/o any feel of pressure. @Rogue had tried them and immediately mentioned that special feel this strap offers as well. 

So yes... give 'em a chance, you may be positively surprised. I was.


----------



## cheeks734 (Oct 10, 2014)

Anyone know of any stores that would have condas in stock? Can't find them anywhere when I search online, but maybe some smaller stores would have them.


----------



## Rogue (Nov 29, 2014)

Yup I will concur about the NOW bindings. They don't look very impressive but my my what ankle lock they have! I was rather impressed with them and I have 3 pairs of Lexas one with the hammock ankle strap. I'm in no need for new bindings, but they are certainly worth considering switching to in the future.


----------



## cheeks734 (Oct 10, 2014)

I couldn't find the condas anywhere so I got the vetta for now and can get the condas next season. My local mountain closes in a week and I really needed to try my flagship asap! I can use the vetta on my more flexible board next year, but wow! Love both the board and the feel of the bindings. I wasn't sure if I'd be able to feel the difference with the skate tech, but I loved it! And I'm so so very happy with the flagship.


----------

